
Random defendant outlawyers P2P attorney, gets lawsuit tossed - lotusleaf1987
http://arstechnica.com/#!/tech-policy/news/2011/02/random-defendant-outlawyers-p2p-attorney-gets-lawsuit-tossed.ars
======
zdw
Link in article didn't work for me, this one does:

[http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/02/random-
defen...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/02/random-defendant-
outlawyers-p2p-attorney-gets-lawsuit-tossed.ars)

------
kgermino
This isn't about a defendant that "outfought" a P2P attorney, this is about a
company that tried to mass-sue on the cheap and got a judge that saw right
through it. There was a number of problems with the plaintiffs case, the
civilian defendant just reminded the judge of what he wanted to do in the
first place.

~~~
Natsu
That may be true, but there have been a number of these that went through
unopposed and were therefore granted. I've heard lawyers say that you can get
away with an awful lot of things if nobody objects.

------
geuis
Christ, will these websites please STOP doing this crazy hash bang shit? Its
absolutely horrible from a user's perspective. You break the the URL. I don't
care if Google said they can crawl it or not, they aren't your primary
responsibility. Ever since the Gawker sites switched over to that awful new
site design, it has not only been difficult to navigate (UI design problem,
not hash bang), but simple things like the back button only work about 50% of
the time.

I'll put an offer out to the community. If you guys can provide me with a list
of urls for sites that use the hash-bang, and that have normal url
equivalents, I'll write an extension, site, or javascript bookmarklet that
auto-corrects these.

~~~
shii
Where/why/when did this trend start? I saw it first on Twitter and Facebook,
then the Gawker family of sites, and now it's spreading to other media outlets
like Ars here.

~~~
uxp
First place I noticed it was "New" Twitter. This article was posted on HN a
little while after Gawker changed their design which explains why it was
implemented and why it shouldn't have to begin with:

[http://isolani.co.uk/blog/javascript/BreakingTheWebWithHashB...](http://isolani.co.uk/blog/javascript/BreakingTheWebWithHashBangs/)

And it's discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2196160>

------
zyphlar
What's awesome here (aside from living in Arizona just like the plaintiff) is
that one of the defendants asked the Internet if he should get a lawyer:
[http://answers.justia.com/question/2010/12/11/i-am-being-
sue...](http://answers.justia.com/question/2010/12/11/i-am-being-sued-cp-
productions-piracy-th-3867?answer=1)

Looks like conventional wisdom gets bucked again?

